# easy antispasmodics?



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

does anyone know if there are any that dont need to be taken 3 times a day 20 mins before meals but are really good and you can take them all the time?i think they are quite effective i take mebeverine on occasions but they are such a hassle to take


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some of them have time released versions.Levbid is the time released verson of Levsin. K.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Also they have Donnatal Extentabs that you can take once a day.Might look into those also.


----------

